# Any complaints about Commerical fishermen in the Markland Pool?



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I got a call last night from a guy that fishes the Markland pool about 3 times a week. He is very concerned about number of commercial fishermen now working the area of the river around Greater Cincinnati and up river. His main concern is these guys are hauling away so many 30 pound and up bluecats & flatheads to be sold to* PAY LAKES.* I had talked with a young guy that is a commercial fisherman, he flat out said he sold fish to pay lakes up in Ohio and all the way down into Tennessee. 

One time my friend said he saw one guy running 4 trot lines in a small section of the river. I have watched 2 commercial fishermen in a boat set up either a trot line on a net of some type right above the Big Mac Bridge in Newport on 3 different times I was fishing in the area. My friend was told by another fisherman that got snagged on one of those trot lines when he pulled up that line there were 16 catfish hooked and a number of blues were in the *30 pounds and larger*. It is very reasonable to consider these guys are removing TONS of catfish out of this section of the Ohio River.

The *ODNR* is holding an *OPEN MEETING* to hear complaints dealing with this serious problem. It is being held at the* District # 5 location in XENIA* on *August 11th.* I do NOT know the time for the meeting at this time right now. Their phone # is* 937-372-9261 *for information on the meeting and time.

I know there are many fishermen in both Ohio & Kentucky that do *NOT* know how serious this problem is getting. With such a large number of trophy catfish being taken out of the Markland & Meldahl pools it will harder & harder to catch any trophy catfish on a rod & reel in the near future. It will take years to rebuild the number of such size catfish even if some type of limits on size for keeping trophy fish is put in place on these 2 pools. So if anyone can attend the meeting it may be the start of getting something done to about this growing problem.,


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=208280


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

there not only down by cinci.. there all the way up at greenup dam saw 6 blue cats taken early tthis yr by net rite at the end of the lock wall looked like a gill net it had lots of differnt fish in it.. the blues i would guess were 30 to 50 lbs thats just a guess.. you can hardly catch a good fish at greenup any more a guy that works at a marina west of portsmouth said they have a fish truck and it makes him sick to see all the large cats there netting out .. he say 1000 of lbs per week that he has seen who nose how much he doesnt see .. everytime i catch a good cat everyone says
sell that to pay pond they give you 2.00 a lb for a fish that big i tell them no way and if i catch any body doin it i will report them.. the river is almost ruined all ready they been doin this for a long time 5 yrs ago a guy down by brush creek island left about 800 lbs of cats in a trap and the river level went down and they all died that was a sad site i saw a trot line with 4 dead blues on it 4 weeks agothey were 15lbs. each plus a snapping turtle that was probley 50 lbs biggest dang turtle i ever seen... the one that supprises me is you dont get very much response on this site i think about 2 thirds of the people on here are the poachers and the pay lakers


----------



## catfishinfool247 (May 18, 2004)

I used to fish the area from New Rich up to Meldahl quite alot and came across many nets in some of my favorite spots. Several years ago my brother and I pulled a net up onto the bank and released the fish that were in it. It was strung across the mouth of Big Indian creek where it spills into the Ohio at Point Pleasant.(WHICH IS ILLEGAL)... I know it probably wasnt the right way to go about the situation but its very discouraging to see these people harvest so many trophy catfish!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

the majority of the guys on this board dont fish the Ohio River and those who do, if there not fishing for cats they just dont give a rats behind. Im so sick of the nets its just down right disgusting, I have had days around cinci where there are nets on both sides of the river every hundred yards, hardly anywhere to fish and then there are the thousands of nets that are not marked, not tagged and always find there way into me and my buddies props. ( those nets have a way of getting shereded for obvious reasons. Then there are all the trotlines , etc and so on. KY is the whole Problem here and more and more pressuer needs to be put towards the Ky DNR which has no balls to make a change in there regulations until all the cats are well beyond the extinction levels they are almost to now. 

Here is a fact that most folks dont know...I been doing Ohio River tourneys alongside of many of the best catfish guys on the pro series ( Cabelas, APC and Big Cat Quest)for almost 10 years now and if there are 50 boats in a tourney, seldom would 10 of those boats actually catch a limit of 5 fish in 7-8 hrs of fishing and usually 6-8 lines out, at least a third of the boats wont ever weigh in a single fish, its a sad state when the best guys in the country avoid this area of the Ohio beause the fishing is awful, same with the big sponsored event, small weights is not good for publicity. ever wonder why Cinci cant pull a regional or national event??? Not hard to figure out.

Ill get off my horse, and always keep a really sharp knife to "fix" all those nets in your prop....

Salmonid


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Salmonid, I don't live down there nor do I fish down there but I, for one do care whats going on.

Granted there are people trying to make a living doing this but how much is to much??

Anyone takeing dated pictures of whats going on? Remember one picture is worth a thousand words at thoes state meetings.
Good luck to thoes trying to change things for the better.


----------



## Wmbuckeye557 (Apr 14, 2012)

Another idea is to make a recorded video. The way cell phones are now it's pretty easy. Just document it and show the game warden. Eventually some one will listen. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## c.stewart (Apr 11, 2012)

Cut their nets


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'm so damn sick of reading about this. I'm so sick of paylakes in general. It should be a crime to remove a state owned fish from the wild and introduce them into a pond where people pay a private company to catch them. This is not allowed with any other animal. It's unethical.

Pay ponds that have wild caught catfish should be shut down. Stock them with a bunch of big farm raised channels and grow them big if you want. When will it end? Who's going to make a stand? I'm sick if going down to my local river to try my hand at some big flatheads only to see bubba and cleatus running a mile stretch of river running unmarked bank lines and selling the fish to a recreational pay pond.

If you disagree, I don't care. I'll never be convinced otherwise. There are other ways to collect a paycheck other than taking fish directly from public waterways and entering them into a muddy pond that you must pay to fish. In many ways, these pay ponds are like casinos. People come and fish them constantly because it might be their turn to win the big pot of money for big fish. What a joke.


----------



## c.stewart (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't understand why DNR is allowing this,it is illegal to catch from 1 body of water an release somewhere else,or do they only harass the legal fishermen???


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

http://www.lrc.ky.gov/kar/301/001/125.htm

messed up. anybody seen that show 'whale wars',


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

Their just as bad on the lower Markland you really want to get sic check out Catfish Paradise on the WEB. I just did the Math 23,500 # of our throphy Cats THIS YEAR , We In Indiana have started a grass roots association JUST for Catfish Conservation This Raping of the River Has to Be STOPPED, Ky has started a group also, Ohio is on the right page but we need to get INDIANA and espically KENTUCKY to stop these commerical fishermen NOW before its to Late
We are having mtgs in Indiana the 25th at Spring Mill SP and up North At Plymouththe 30th I hope Ohio Overwhelms them at your mtg and we do at ours Our Big Rivers Bioligist will be on Face book tues at 2;00 http://www.facebook.com/events/442592825762419/ we need to show him it is a shared concern


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Kentucky the problem with out a doubt... What can be done???? E-Mail them?


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

http://fw.ky.gov/commercialfishingohioriver.asp

kentucky dnr is nearly encouraging this. ohio forbids it, as does west virginia, but ohio allows these fish to be transported and sold within their borders, by in part supporting the actions of these tossers. i'll be damned if i ever pay for another out of state ky liscense.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

At this rate there won't be any left to catch. Theres a reason that below Green Up you can't catch a flathead hardly but above they are everywhere. Thats over 6 tons of catfish in a week












The ball is in Kentucky's court


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

It used to be illegal for the pay lakes to buy wild caught catfish. I'm pretty sure they are supposed to be farm raised. How much do you suppose it would cost to feed those fish up to that size? Ask your game warden. Those videos might be incriminating. That would be too bad.


----------



## Kat King (Feb 20, 2012)

Not trying to start anything but those videos are not incriminating. He catches his own fish out of the rivers he does not sell them to anywhere all the fish he catches in the rivers goes to his own paylake. Granted i dont agreee with how many big fish any of these guys take out of the river either.


----------



## catfishinfool247 (May 18, 2004)

makes ya sick!! What a desimation of our fishery...basically so a bunch of drunk "fishermen" can sit elbow to elbow and fish in a hypoxia laden bathtub for money!! Where's the sport in that? I don't get it......


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Dang...I wonder what a couple snake head fish would do to a paylake. 

I don't like how long they keep these fish out of water in the videos. I know that is the least of the concerns, but it is cruel. They throw water on them to keep their skin wet, but they still need water thru the gills...


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

I believe he Catches OUR fish, NOT HIS out of the Ohio RiverAnd I heard he has started selling to other Paylakes I DONT want Our fish to go to his Paylake Catfish are the Only wildlife that can be exploited like this NOT Deer , Rabbits Turkeys, Bass, Walleye NOTHING just catfish and Ohio just took Blues off the endangered speices list


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Kat King said:


> Not trying to start anything but those videos are not incriminating. He catches his own fish out of the rivers he does not sell them to anywhere all the fish he catches in the rivers goes to his own paylake. Granted i dont agreee with how many big fish any of these guys take out of the river either.


so the owner has a commercial non-resident liscense in ky or in, and transports these fish from the ky or in to the lake? in ky $600 + $100 per 10 tags. having trouble locating the legality to do such from boat(s) liscensed out of state. anyway the cost to maintain such a crap hole is of coarse easily recouped by trophy hunters willing to pay per day as opposed per year like most of us.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

In Ohio he would also be barred from transporting those fish for any "business" purpose unless he has a permit to do so. I wonder... if the video dosen't show anything, what would the situation be if an ODNR officer checked his liscensure?

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Kat King said:


> He catches his own fish out of the rivers he does not sell them to anywhere all the fish he catches in the rivers goes to his own paylake.


If this is the same person I know of, and I'm sure it is, he used to live in Reedsville, Oh. He started the first Catfish Paradise on rt.7 between Marietta and Belpre. He used to have a bunch of swimming pools with aireators. He netted "rough" fish ie. carp, suckers, sheephead, gar, etc, and sold everything, except the big catfish, to a company in New York City. They'd send a semi-truck every week. Some of the fish went to a fish market in NYC, the rest went to a catfood company. More than one person I know of made their beer money selling him big catfish under the table for the paylake. I think his netting license at that time was issued by West Virginia.


----------



## backupbait (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting Norb! I have to work that night but if it is before 3pm I will be there. We need to get as many people as possible to go to this meeting so that the DNR takes this seriously. Anyone else plan on going?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I plan to be at the DNR meeting Rande unless Im fishing Cabelas KingKat at VeeVay that day, BTW nice job yesterday!! Congrats!, We took 3rd at GLSM with 43 teams, perhaps a bunch of us can carpool over from this side of town, me, you, Ryan, Pendog etc

Salmonid


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Kat King said:


> Not trying to start anything but those videos are not incriminating. He catches his own fish out of the rivers he does not sell them to anywhere all the fish he catches in the rivers goes to his own paylake. Granted i dont agreee with how many big fish any of these guys take out of the river either.


LOL Then when I run into him on the boat ramp he immediately tells me that he is catching paddlefish for their eggs and he has a buyer from Russia and makes something like $2000 a ounce? I would guess that would be against more laws than the catfish?
Since OH doesn't allow commercial fishing then it stands to reason that he would have to obey OH bag limits so unless he had 40-50 or more of his buddies on the boat and they all got lucky and caught a fish over the 35" then maybe somewhere along the line he might be breaking a law?
The paylakes keeping being bold like they are and "bending" OH laws sooner or later the DNR will do something. Boy I hope for their sake that its not like $500 a fish!
I've read in other posts that the game wardens frequent our site, so maybe one will read this and take interest in the case.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

I hope this thread never leaves the top 5. I Was never aware of such going ons down river until this was started. Since, i've been in a research and email frenzy. It pains me how much has been done, and tax money spent to restore blue cats on the ohio all for not, because KY and IN allows and gives license to commercial fishing.




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I Fish said:


> If this is the same person I know of, and I'm sure it is, he used to live in Reedsville, Oh. He started the first Catfish Paradise on rt.7 between Marietta and Belpre. He used to have a bunch of swimming pools with aireators. He netted "rough" fish ie. carp, suckers, sheephead, gar, etc, and sold everything, except the big catfish, to a company in New York City. They'd send a semi-truck every week. Some of the fish went to a fish market in NYC, the rest went to a catfood company. More than one person I know of made their beer money selling him big catfish under the table for the paylake. I think his netting license at that time was issued by West Virginia.


Classic. Hopefully more people speak up.


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

I dont know how to do the Video thing (Teamclose Help) but there is one of Him stocking Zambone,s paylake with THOUSANDS of pounds more Catfish mostly flatheads


----------



## backupbait (Nov 4, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> I plan to be at the DNR meeting Rande unless Im fishing Cabelas KingKat at VeeVay that day, BTW nice job yesterday!! Congrats!, We took 3rd at GLSM with 43 teams, perhaps a bunch of us can carpool over from this side of town, me, you, Ryan, Pendog etc
> 
> Salmonid


Thanks Mark, Rob and I had another great day. Congrats to you and Ryan, 3rd out of 43 is awesome. Not sure about doing a carpool since I have to work that night. I will be pressed for time to get home and get ready. I hope we get plenty of people to show up. I have a feelling that there will be alot of commercial fishermen there pushing for Ohio to open up its shorelines for commercial fishing. If we do not have a good showing from sport fishermen this could be very bad!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

pppatrick said:


> I hope this thread never leaves the top 5. I Was never aware of such going ons down river until this was started. Since, i've been in a research and email frenzy. It pains me how much has been done, and tax money spent to restore blue cats on the ohio all for not, because KY and IN allows and gives license to commercial fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


an ohio game warden told me if the nets and line were not properly identified cut all i want


----------



## sjble66 (Jul 11, 2012)

Completely agree, I cat-fish the Ohio river near Cincy almost weekly, and have alot invested in this sport (nice boat, fish finder, poles, etc), and have had the worst year fishing this year. There needs to be at minimum strict limits to commercial fisherman's harvest from public waters, just like they have for walleye on lake erie. Now that they have listed Blue Cats as a Sports fish and have state records, shouldn't this have come with setting limits to how many can be harvested per day or method of harvesting?? I plan to attend the August 11 meeting, as there needs to be stricter enforcement on these harvests!

btw, anyone who fishes Ohio river, I am usually out there every Friday night(Alumacraft Invader w/Evinrude engine), stop over to say "hey"


----------



## Bigkathunter (Jul 25, 2012)

I help a guy commercial fish around the greenup dam, for those that get caught cutting nets or trot lines that our tagged and in legal locations it is a felony. If we catch anybody vandalizing our property while out checking them there won't be any cops called, we will take care of the problem. The nets we set run anywhere from $250-$400 each and the trot lines depending on if we use the larger hooks can cost up to $100 for a 50 hook trot line. Catfish is the only fish we remove from the river. We release bass, drum, carp and all other fish with no harm done. 

I know another commercial fisherman that already warned a bass club that if his stuff keep getting messed with that the bass will end up on the banks. His stuff gets cut every time a bass tournament takes place, which is every Tuesday in the ironton area. I understand everybody's frustration but the guy that I help this is his only source of income and it's a very expressive business to keep going.

The river is polluted with catfish, it will never be ran dry. The weather this year has messed up the fishing in my area. It messed up the spawns and the below average water has put the fish at a stand still. No current means the fish don't have to move as much which equals less activity. Hate all you want, and do what you want but don't get caught messing with a commercial fishermans stuff.... It won't turn out good I promise.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

thank you for the info ,i going to try to make this one. for every one that makes it point out to these guys the income that can come from a world class fishery. we just made an 8 hour trip to fish the james river didnt mind spending the money. its just sad that 15 years ago i would have never thought of fishing any where but the ohio river. also ts just not the river iv seen these guys hang limb lines in some of the ohio state owned lakes around here


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I applaud your efforts, but you attending the wrong meeting. ODNR can do nothing and has no leverage with KY and IN. You need to be at the KY/IN meetings - there you may be able to get the attention of the agencies that can actually do anything about this. Fighting the battle of "this guy is violating some OH law let's get him" is a complete failed mission.

I can say this candidly because I failed at it from 2005-2007 and admit I simply gave up. I started fishing the river in 2005 and immediately saw this problem. It's been going on for some time and if you talk to guys that have been on the river a long time (Doc is a great example) they can tell you how the fishing has declined and declined through the years. I had face-to-face conversations with ODNR, I did crazy stuff - chased a guy down off the GMR and got picks of his truck, plate, tanks, etc. He was selling to paylakes in OH and ODNR knew it - I was one on a long list complaining about him. They knew who he was, that he always had his dog, etc. - told me it was nearly impossible with the laws and resources to do anything. They have to catch him in the act selling to paylake - good luck!

I followed a guy all the way to paylake and took photos of him pulling in, going in shop, and subsequently unloading his fish into the lake......nothing came of it.

I caved...I gave up. And I don't fish the OH river anymore - took maybe 2 trips since 2007 and won't go back. I fish the Muskingum now when I have the chance....much better fishery for cats and especially large cats.

I'm usually a "glass half full" guy, but I feel this is just a losing battle. KY could care less and takes in quite a bit of revenue from these guys. I reached the conclusion nobody cares other than catfishermen and there just aren't enough of us to make an economic argument for change. It was bothering me too much and I spent my time angry and frustrated which is no way to live. It saddens me, but I accepted it and moved on both emotionally and physically as I just stopped going down to the river. 

I'm glad to see others more dedicated to the cause than I was. I wish you the best of luck. Just know you have mount everest in front of you and KY is the key to limiting what these guys are doing. I'm pro ODNR, but they will be of almost no help to you in this fight.....at least unless things have changed internally since 2007.


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

Your Apathy is why there is a problem now DONT GIVE UP you did Fisn-n-fool I am not even if it gits to the point that they know me by the sound of my voice In INDIANA OHIO and KENTUCKY You gave up they Won DONT GIVE UP


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

we all agree that KY is the problem but this meeting is having a bunch of Ohio CF show up to put pressure on Ohio to open there 10% of the river to Commercial fishing. So thats is why this particular meeting is important to show DNR that we are serious about protecting our waterways and keeping CF out of Ohio's waters and to hopefully better police the Pay ponds who rape and pillage the Ohio now to stock there places within Ohio with ZERO regulations. 

Salmonid


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

We are all running on borrowed time and I made a decision I had used enough of mine on a matter that only concerns a very small percentage of residents. We all pick our battles and I have no interest in this fight again. 

Good luck to you


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

throbak said:


> Your Apathy is why there is a problem now DONT GIVE UP you did Fisn-n-fool I am not even if it gits to the point that they know me by the sound of my voice In INDIANA OHIO and KENTUCKY You gave up they Won DONT GIVE UP



calling him apathetic is a little harsh, and not quite fitting. he's obviously ran the gambit. i'm not sure the dnr would even be the best route in the matter. i believe the issue is something that needs to be taken to the state senate and congress of KY. i really don't think the changes needed are going to be from result of campaigning the dnr in KY or IN. just like in most things to get change in a flawed system you can't greive the same group allowing the injustice, you must go above that group to their bosses.


----------



## pauldmt (Jan 25, 2009)

Trying to think of exactly what DNR should be asked for. Banning of trot lines? I've seen them in the GMR too.

What'd be real nice is a maximum size limit on blues and flats. Anything under that limit can be kept. It would keep the big ones out there in the river for people to catch. Meat of an old fish isn't good to eat anyway. Not that I'd eat anything out of the Ohio river. These are probably the best spawners too.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

More laws are pointless and will accomplish nothing. We already have some of the most stringent catfish regulations anywhere. Lack of personnel to enforce said laws is one problem, and that ones not going away. Whether we like it or not, it just doesn&#8217;t make much sense for officers to devote many man-hours to catfish. The primary problem has nothing to do with Ohio. As mentioned numerous times, Ohio doesn&#8217;t set the regulations for the Ohio River. Changes need to be made in Kentucky, and until they are, someone of you are barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

Having a Skype meeting tomorrow 8/7 at 8pm info in the other post


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

Guys I am going to the meeting Because I KNOW that if we as a group dont show up and the CF,s do we LOST I am going because I support what you represent. Protect your river however small I will do the same for In. I have a NR Annual Ohio Licence so My voice is good


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

anyone know the address and time ? save me a phone call 
t/y


----------



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

Here are the addresses for all of the Open Houses on Sat aug 11, 2012

Saturday, August 11, 2012
12 pm - 3 pm 

Seven locations across the state: 

Central Ohio (Link to map)
Wildlife District One Office
1500 Dublin Road, Columbus 
614-644-3925 

Northwest Ohio (Link to map) 
Wildlife District Two Office
952 Lima Ave, Findlay 
419-424-5000 

Northeast Ohio (Link to map)
Wildlife District Three Office
912 Portage Lakes Dr., Akron 
330-644-2293 

Southeast Ohio (Link to map)
Wildlife District Four Office
360 E State St., Athens 
740-589-9930 

Southwest Ohio (Link to map)
Wildlife District Five Office
1076 Old Springfield Pike, Xenia
937-372-9261 

Lake Erie (east) (Link to map)
Fairport Fisheries Unit 
1190 High Street, Fairport Harbor
(440) 352-4199 

Lake Erie (west) (Link to map)
Lake Erie Shores & Islands Regional Welcome Center  West
770 SE Catawba Rd. (SR 53), Port Clinton
(419) 625-8062

These events are open and public participation is encouraged. Anyone interested in providing input and participating in Ohios professional wildlife management process is welcome. Fish and wildlife biologists along with law enforcement officers will be on hand to answer questions and receive comments.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

made the trip. wasn't what most of us wanted to hear but we said our peace


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

I went to Xenia ,I was impressed by what I saw, met several catfishermen just known on the net the fisheries had a bullet point presentation prepared By Scott Hale that I thought was pretty good we didnt have anything like that in Indiana the Main problem that I saw was Paylakes every thing else was 1000% better than any thing in Indiana , This Ohio river Fisheries meeting could be the forum that Penn.,W.Va. and Ohio pressure In.,Ill. and espically Ky. to get on board with some sound management practices .Kudos to Ohioon what they have done


----------



## damrat (Feb 26, 2011)

If he followed the guy to the lake the leo could the same thing they are just for the most part collecting a paycheck take the easy way. check people at known fishing sites and big lakes not investigating the other issues. revenue agents


----------



## backupbait (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that made it to the meeting. Sorry I was not able to make it.


----------



## Grafton (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyone else have any notes fromt he meeting on Saturday. I was not able to make the meeting but was hoping to get involved. Any additional information would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I do believe that we got our points looked at, especially with everyone's backgrounds at the meeting..... Now we just have to keep pressing the issue and wait and see what happens.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

anyone found that form online to fill out ,on the odnr site iv looked cant sem to find it


----------

